# Driver Needed for Smartdisk FireLite



## lucoke

Hi,
I have been using a 'Smart Disk' FireLite portable hard drive on a Mac. It does not need a power supply (only uses firewire) but on my Windows XP it is not visible. It is powered up - but does not turn up. I'm guessing I just need a driver but have had no luck finding one. The harddrive model number is FWFL60-N . 

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## johnb35

Go into disk management and see if you just need to assign it a drive letter or possibly format it.  Right click on "my computer" and click on manage, click on disk management and see if it shows up there.


----------

